# R34 GTT vs R33 GTS-T



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

Looking for some basic info on the differences between the R34 and R33

What is the difference in power ?

What is the difference in handling ?

Anything else significant in favour of one or the other ?

Thanks


----------



## goddard (Aug 20, 2005)

Quite alot on the surface, not sure much when you actually brake it down. This may give you a better idea,

Nissan Skyline Specs - Skyline Owners Club - The Nissan Skyline Enthusiast Community

I suppose the ones you're interested in will be

R33 - 250bhp - 295Nm - 297mm front brakes - 16" wheels
R34 - 280bhp - 343Nm - 310mm front brakes - 17" wheels - Traction control - Tiptronic gearbox option

The GTT is a more modern car with (I feel) a much improved interior, will probably have lower mileage and be in better condition.

Underneath, like all skylines, they are much of a muchness. When you start to modify it, the standard figures don't mean anything anymore. A GTT may yield slightly more power than a GTST with similar mods, but not always. Parts are more readily available for GTST than GTT. Both seem to be about as reliable as each other. As far as handling goes they should be pretty similar - it may be slightly tighter on a younger lower mileage GTT, but I doubt the standard springs / shocks will be on there for long if they have them at all.

At the end of the day, you pay your money and take your choice - you won't be dissapointed either way. :smokin:


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Overall I agree with goddard but I feel like stating the obvious 



goddard said:


> R33 - 250bhp - 295Nm - 297mm front brakes - 16" wheels
> R34 - 280bhp - 343Nm - 310mm front brakes - 17" wheels


The majority of the power and torque difference is from the fact the R34 runs more boost from factory... and I doubt anyone here would stick with the stock rims on either 



goddard said:


> - Traction control - Tiptronic gearbox option


True, but whats the fun in that

Weight is worth mention too, 
1992 R32 GTSt = 1320kg
1997 R33 GTS25t = 1370kg
2000 R34 GT-t = 1410kg

The R34 is almost as much heavier than the R33 as the R33 is than an R32.


----------



## goddard (Aug 20, 2005)

Hmm, not too sure about the majority of the difference being from running more boost, the NEO engine is an improved item on the whole, but I wasn't going to go into details like that.

Traction control is VERY useful, especially for new owners. I find the system works very well with stage 1 mods (much better than it did with a stock engine) in the dry it is switched off  - But I don't think you should brush it away so easily as being no fun. It means I can push harder in tricky conditions knowing I have a safety net, allowing me more fun..

Standard rims - exactly most people change them, but I was just listing the basic differences out of the factory :smokin: I probably should have mentioned the weight - but from what I have read there isn't a single GTST that actually weighs 1370kg (even standard) Usually more. Even so the difference in weight is less than a full tank of fuel, plus those bigger rims that people fit will more than likely be heavier. Not really the big deal you were implying.

I'm glad you agree on the whole as my point was to say that both cars are in fact VERY similar to drive, modify etc and they would be happy with both. Maybe they don't feel the extras the GTT has is worth the extra price tag they fetch, I'm sure some people do. You could buy a cheaper GTST and spend the dolla saved on some stage 1 tweaks, better wheels, brake upgrade, coilovers and you'll have a faster, better handling, better stopping skyline


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks very much for the info guys.

I have previously owned a 33 but it's becoming difficult to find a really mint one now. My preference is for a mint car with a nice set of rims and maybe a nice sounding exhaust rather than lot's of mods.

I think based on what i've seen on offer recently it will be easier to find a mint 34 than a 33.

Traction control could be useful but I had a set of toyo's on the 33 and either they were very, very good or I was driving it like a pussy because it was very stable  A bit of both I suspect :shy:

Given that the 34 has more power and add to that a decent exhaust and induction kit I think my mind is made up. Has to be a manual of course.

On the other hand, I have seen a very nice S15 but there's nothing quite like a straight six.

Thanks again

I bet I get loads of pm's now from people with "mint" 33's for sale :nervous:


----------



## goddard (Aug 20, 2005)

There are still mint R33's around. There are also untidy R34s. Not many that won't have been modified though. Unless you fancy importing yourself they will have all suffered with the british climate some.

Incidentally I nearly bought an S15 - Very nice imo.

Oh, and you were probably driving like a bit of a poof - a decent ammount of right foot on a roundabout should have made it kick the back out even with the best tyres on it :chuckle:


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Isn't the neo cylinder head valve train similar to a GTR in that it runs solid valve lifters and can therefore rev higher?


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

blue34 said:


> Isn't the neo cylinder head valve train similar to a GTR in that it runs solid valve lifters and can therefore rev higher?


Can be MADE to rev higher, yes. I've not come across anyone who has had the hydraulic lifter heads provide them with any limitation yet - there are folks running in the 9s without issues in street cars running the hydraulic lifter DET head so for this chaps application I doubt its going to be an issue.

Spec2 R33s and R34 GTts seem to make similar power per psi with equivalent mods - I know my R33 and a mates R34 with equivalent mods and boost level made within a couple of kw of each other. Out of interest mine made slightly more peak power and his had a slightly smoother power delivery, the varience could as easily been tune and parts used. 

Given the R33 weight advantage (I agree its negligable, but people always called the R33s heavy when they came out compared to R32 so following that its worth mentioning) it should technically make for a quicker car. R33s are getting older now though, albeit the S2s only a little older than R34s - but still the safer bet for a tidier car.

I guess it depends on if the extra cost is worth it.


----------



## goddard (Aug 20, 2005)

I think when people moaned about the weight increase it was on the GTR, which gained 100kg's. That is something to worry about I suppose. I still don't think Nissan were accurate with the GTST weight - the R32 GTR was 110kg heavier than the GTST, the R34 GTR is 130Kg heavier than a GTT, but an R33 GTR is 190Kg heavier than a GTST?? Why such a big difference for the R33? If it was (a much more likely) 120kg heavier that would make the GTST ~1400kg. Considering that an R34 GTR is 10kg heavier than an R33 GTR - this seems to make more sense to me. It also seems to agree more with the actual figures people have weighed their GTSTs at.

It's just pub talk though - 40kg won't make anywhere near as much difference as a good set of tyres!


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

This is very true re: weight vs. tyres - . My GTS25t fell relatively within the weight claim, weighed 1500kg with me, fuel, bigger rims and general crap I normally have in the car. There is no way it could have been 1400kg dry to do that.


----------

